# cbbt report



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

fished last night around the sbc and picked up a few schoolies, a bigger class of fish was about half way between the beach and the sbc, east side of the bridge on the incoming tide. anyway here is my one.









it was nice to meet charlie church and some other guys out there. 

grilled sardine- thank again man! their be good juju on this yak!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

nice meetin' 'ya and spankin' some schoolies with 'ya.. arrrrgh


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good job on the stripes. The price and condition of that yak was excellent, and to have the fish juju is just the businees. I am one jealous person right now.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG ! Nice :fishing:


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad your enjoying it...congrats on the fish!


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

hey it was nice fishing with you, too bad we could not find any of the big mamas.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

NIce fish.


----------

